# Air compressor switch not the problem, but what is?



## Shawn Harkin (Feb 7, 2018)

I have a 13 year old Ingersoll Rand 2340, 2 stage air compressor that keeps running and won't shut off which causes the relief valve to pop. I have replaced the pressure switch with three different models and the last being the current one Ingersoll installs on theirs at Tractor Supply. When it's running I can toggle off the auto/off switch and it will not shut off. It toggles but points stay in contact. I have to kill it at the breaker box and come back to the switch and then it will toggle off and the points separate. I'm at wits end. I called the Ingersoll tech and they are stumped. This can't be rocket science and it must be something besides the pressure switch? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## bigbob (Oct 3, 2017)

Is the pipe plugged up that feeds the pressure switch?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Could be the contactor is bad, the relay is failing to let go and open the circuit.


----------

